

Google Tries to Trademark 'Glass' - MCarusi
http://mashable.com/2014/04/04/google-trademark-glass/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link

======
anigbrowl
Well it would be a bit stupid not to if they hope to turn it into a commercial
product. Doesn't mean that they're going to be launching trademark litigation
against manufacturers of windows and beverage containers.

